# FMC Database



## rodrisan (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi! I was thinking about a FMC Database, and I saw that Sebastiano made a website for it in 2010, but it doesn't work now, so...

I've developed a google sheet with a database with a lot of information about FMC:
*Database FMC*​It contained:
- Best method's tutorials.
- Videos with explained solves and complete tries.
- Useful channels about FMC.
- A lot of explained solves (+300 actually).
- A searcher where you can find solves with the characteristic you want.

One important thing is that *I'd like so much other FMCers contribute with their solves*, so I create a* FMC Database Form *(this Form is also in the Sheet), anyone can send us their solves and we put them in the database!.

If you have any question/suggestion or interesting links, tell me (better option it's the Contact Email in the sheet) to improve it and create a huge compilation of FMC's information!

PD: This is a good first message, isn't? 

PD2: If you visit the database, you can write your name in the sheet "I was here". In this way, we can know if it's liked (in addition to your comments)

Update: I've remodelated the sheet of "Links and Tutorials" with a lot more information and resources and adding a lot of tutorials in Polish


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice 
Yes it is a good first message lol.
On phone rn so can’t properly check sheet, but from what I can see it looks good


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 27, 2021)

Just checked out the database, good work @rodrisan . It is also good to have 3 tabs for different categories of resources.

I also saw the Facebook post where the sheet was shared.

I hope many FMCers find it useful, r U M' U2 R' M2 S L F L' S'.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice
> Yes it is a good first message lol.
> On phone rn so can’t properly check sheet, but from what I can see it looks good


I'm always curious about people who joined 6 years ago but didn't post a message until today


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm always curious about people who joined 6 years ago but didn't post a message until today


They see the forums, think it’s cool and join, but either can’t figure out how to work the forums, or realise they don’t have anything to say yet.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> They see the forums, think it’s cool and join, but either can’t figure out how to work the forums, or realise they don’t have anything to say yet.


I knew about these forums at least in 2011 and never bothered to make an account


----------



## rodrisan (Jan 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Just checked out the database, good work @rodrisan . It is also good to have 3 tabs for different categories of resources.
> 
> I also saw the Facebook post where the sheet was shared.
> 
> I hope many FMCers find it useful, r U M' U2 R' M2 S L F L' S'.


Thanxs, with a lot of links, it's necessary different tabs for the resources . Later I'll see the alg (i'm out)

About why i didnt post before, I knew the forum in ~2012, I know how it works, but I dont visit nor read it frequently.
I could have posted other projects I did, but I think this is useful for FMCers, so I published it here.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 27, 2021)

rodrisan said:


> Thanxs, with a lot of links, it's necessary different tabs for the resources . Later I'll see the alg (i'm out)
> 
> About why i didnt post before, I knew the forum in ~2012, I know how it works, but I dont visit nor read it frequently.
> I could have posted other projects I did, but I think this is useful for FMCers, so I published it here.


Yes true not many people are active on this forum nowadays. Back in the golden days of cubing, pre-2016, there were tons of fast people who shared a lot of tips on the forum. Now the traffic is quite less, and it is mostly newcomers interacting and asking for basic tips.

I once in a while, dig the forum for old post, and find gold sometimes, where some retired cuber shares an interesting idea, which was long lost and forgotten, R F S' R2 S' R S R F' R S R2.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

rodrisan said:


> Hi! I was thinking about a FMC Database, and I saw that Sebastiano made a website for it in 2010, but it doesn't work now, so...
> 
> I've developed a google sheet with a database with a lot of information about FMC:
> *Database FMC*​It contained:
> ...


Very nice!


----------

